# logiciel iphone fring changer les sons ?



## naas (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour 
j'utilise fring un logiciel sur iphone.
l'alerte sonore est plus que pénible, un vrai écho de sous marin !
donc, je me demandais s'il était possible de trifouiller des entrailles de la bête et changer le fichier son.


----------



## caro (24 Décembre 2009)

il est effectivement très très pénible ce son

si quelqu'un a trouvé la solution pour le modifier
je suis également intéressée

caro


----------



## Rez2a (24 Décembre 2009)

Salut,
je ne pense pas que ça concerne ce forum, à moins que les développeurs de Fring soient dans le coin.
Tu auras plus vite fait de passer à une autre application (eBuddy, Palringo...).


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

Ce fil à été déplacé de son emplacement originel.


----------

